# Accounting or Bookkeeping Certificate



## sage (May 11, 2002)

Hi,

I very seldom post on the forums but I read alot!!  

I want to change careers (I'm in retail right now) UUGG :grump: 

I have found courses in Accounting and Bookkeeping both at a local training center. These are for Certificates not degrees.

My question is have any of you taken a certificate course and did it get you where you wanted to go?

I have banking exprience and basicly handled money all my working life, so accounting or bookkeeping seams like a natural. But I want to make sure that a certificate would do me ok.

The price tag on these is no where near the $9000 I've been quoted for on-line schools.

Thanks for any help you can give me,
sage


----------



## roncarla (Oct 17, 2002)

Some personnel staffing companies offer business classes to their employees to help them improve their skills. You might check with Kelly Services or Express Personnel.


----------



## Quinton (Mar 27, 2006)

Basically, no one will let you into a job without at least a 2year certificate from an accredited university or community college. 

My mother has no degree but 40 years of experience in accounting/bookkeeping.

I have my bachelors in Accounting. We make the same amount of money.


----------

